# Dislocated Shoulder???



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello All,
I think one of our whethers, the Togg / Alpine who is always getting hurt, dislocated / seperated his shoulder after being butted by one of the others. He was fine this a.m. and seemed fine this p.m. but there was a little scuffle at the feeder and he was hurt. Basically, he is now dragging his leg and his shoulder is oddly misshaped and bulgeing forward. I will get him to the vet as soon as possible. I have seperated him and he is eating a little, drinking and peeing, etc. He will not move unless lead and his back end is shivering all the time - it is not that cold. I do not believe he can or will lay down. Any other thoughts / suggestions would be great. Thank you. BK


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

How's he doing this morning? Did you get him to the vet yet?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

You should always have bute or banamine on hand for stuff like this. Like my vet says, shoulder nerve pain hurts like sin.

I posted some stuff for you on the packgoat list also.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't believe there is a ball and socket on the shoulder to dislocate as one might envision. It floats with tendons etc. 

I would think that if it looks dislocated, then something is torn or broken.


----------



## Goatstopack (Dec 23, 2008)

Shoulder Update!
Got an appt. with the Vet approx. 23 hours after the initial injury. She said that the nerve appeared to be fine and that the blow was an inch or two above where the nerve crosses the shoulder. The large grapefruit size lump was basically a hematoma that may have put pressure on the nerve for awhile causing him to drag that leg. Basically she thinks he is just very bruised up, very sore and should be fine in 3 - 4 weeks. Thanks for the help and suggestions. BK


----------

